# RedArc Wartung in Bildern



## fogman (5. September 2012)

Ich möchte mich bei Nordlichtangler bedanken der hier eine Kurzanleitung für Arc-Schrauber eingestellt hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1601426&postcount=43
Da schon des öfteren die Frage nach einer bebilderten Anleitung aufkam zeige ich Euch mal wie ich es gemacht habe.
Hierbei sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Wenn Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt dann immer heraus damit,
ich baue sie dann in die Anleitung ein.
Zuerst mal benötigen wir einen sauberen Arbeitsplatz. Ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und
bin im Garten gelandet. Im Winter bietet sich die Küche oder, bei unwilligen Ehefrauen, eine möglichst staubfreie
Werkstatt an.
Folgende Materialien habe ich benutzt:
-Einen kleinen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher
-Einen 10er Maulschlüssel
-Wattestäbchen
-Eine alte Zahnbürste
-WD40 zum reinigen
-Harzfreies Nähmaschinen / Feinmechanikeröl
-Handelsübliches Lagerfett
-Einen alten Lappen
-Wellpappe als Unterlage

Bitte beachtet das ich die Anleitung wirklich narrensicher gestalten möchte. Sie ist also sehr ausführlich und behandelt jeden möglichen und unmöglichen Arbeitsschritt.








Legt die Rolle vor Euch auf den Tisch.





Schraubt die Bremskappe ganz ab.





Zieht die Spule von der Achse.





Schraubt die Rändelschraube der Kurbel ganz heraus.





Zieht die Kurbel aus ihrer Führung und legt alles in der Reihenfolge ab, wie ihr es abgebaut habt. Das wird generell so gemacht, damit es kein Durcheinander gibt.





Zieht die Anlaufscheibe, das Zahnrad und die Unterlegscheibe von der Achse.





Öffnet die Sicherheitsschraube an der Mutter.





Öffnet die Mutter mit dem Maulschlüssel.





Wieder alles schön der Reihe nach ablegen.





So sieht die Rolle dann aus.





Zieht den Rotor nach vorne ab. Mit Gefüüühl.





Öffnet die Schraube der Abdeckkappe und zieht diese herunter.





Darunter kommt ein kleines Lagerschild zum Vorschein.





Öffnet nun die drei Gehäuseschrauben.





Diesen Schritt könnt Ihr auch auslassen. Ich wußte es nicht besser und habe das Plastikteil auch abgeschraubt.





Es dient dazu den Bügel beim andrehen der Spule umzuklappen.





Hebt den Gehäusedeckel ab. Achtet hierbei unbedingt auf die Anlaufscheiben, diese bleiben gern am Lager kleben und fallen dann ins Nirvana.





Nehmt das große Zahnrad heraus und gleich im Anschluss die grün markierte Bügelfeder, bevor sie Euch mit großem Hallo um die Ohren fliegt.





So sieht sie aus.





Das kleine Zahnrad liegt nun frei im Gehäuse. Ihr könnt es mit dem Schraubendreher herausbugsieren oder das Gehäuse einfach umdrehen, damit es herausfällt. Anschliessend dreht ihr die Schraube vorn am Rücklaufhebel ab.


----------



## fogman (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Weiter geht´s...




Ich habe das Widerlager gleich wieder auf den Hebel geschraubt, damit die wirklich winzige Schraube nicht verloren geht.





Den Klumpatsch immer schön der Reihe nach ablegen.





Nun löst Ihr die Schraube des Mitnehmers am Wormschaft.





Dann könnt Ihr die Achse nach vorne herausziehen.





Öffnet die drei Schrauben am Lagerschild.





Wenn das Lagerschild ab ist, könnt Ihr das Hohlrohr mitsamt Lager und Distanzhülse nach vorne herausziehen.





Den Lagersitz könnt ihr durch vorsichtiges, wechselseitiges hebeln entfernen. Bitte nicht verkanten.





Nun entnehmt Ihr die Rücklaufsperre samt Nadellager. Aber lasst es noch zusammengebaut, sonst fallen alle Lagernadeln heraus und kullern lustig umher.





Öffnet jetzt die Schraube an dem innenliegenden Plastikteil.





Entnehmt das Plastikteil nach oben und zieht die Achse samt Zahnrad heraus. Das zweite Zahnrad liegt dann loker im Gehäuse und kann mit dem Schraubenzieher oder durch umdrehen des Gehäuses entfernt werden.





Wieder mal ein Blick auf unsere Melange aus Teilen.





Öffnet nun die Schraube am hinteren Lagerschild.





Achtet beim abnehmen auf die grün markierte Anlaufscheibe.





Den Wormschaft könnt ihr nun nach hinten herausziehen. Entnehmt dabei auch gleich das Zahnrad.





Alles kaputt! Kippenpause.





Gegen vorlaute Zwei- oder Vierbeiner hilft hier solange eine Wäschewanne, die alle Teile abschirmt.





Nun zerlegt Ihr das Nadellager, am besten in einem Glas. Dort könnt ihr mit WD40 die Lagernadeln auch gleich reinigen. Achtet auf die Feder am Lagerkäfig, diese ist sehr empfindlich.





Nun geht´s ans zusammenbauen. 
Am besten reinigt Ihr immer nur das Teil, welches Ihr als nächstes einbauen werdet. So kommt nichts durcheinander.
Legt das Zahnrad mit der Einbuchtung in Richtung Wormschaft ins Gehäuse. Schiebt den Wormaft mitsamt Lager in die Öffnung. Etwas fummeln. Passt.
Nun den Wormshaft und das Zahnrad einfetten, dabei vor allem auch die Nuten fetten.
Anlaufscheibe und Lagerschild aufsetzen, Schraube festziehen.





Legt das kleine Zahnrad an das größere. Durch das Fett klebt das kleine Zahnrad fest.





Fettet die Achse mit dem festen Zahnrad.
Schiebt die Achse durch das Loch und ins lose Zahnrad. Auch hier ist etwas fummeln und drehen angesagt.


----------



## fogman (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Nur 20 Bilder pro Post erlaubt...





Plastikteil aufsetzen und festziehen. Vorsicht: Nach fest kommt ab!





Nun setzt ihr das Nadellager wieder ein, möglichst ohne daß es Euch auseinanderfällt. Es dauert ein bisschen bis der Arretierstift in sein Loch flutscht.





Hier aus einer anderen Perspektive.





Den Rücklauf fettet Ihr nicht, das wäre zu zäh. Stattdessen benutzt Ihr hierfür etwas Nähmaschinenöl.





Nun setzt ihr den Lagersitz ein.





Danach schiebt ihr das Hohlrohr mit Distanzstück und Lager hinein.





Das Zahnrad wieder gut fetten.





Nun kommt das Lagerschild wieder an seinen Platz.





Der Schlitten für den Wormschaft bekommt auch noch etwas fett ab...





...bevor er wieder zusammengesetzt wird.





Beim aufsetzen des Schlittens muss das Gegenstück in den Nuten liegen. Durch drehen am vorderen Zahnrad könnt Ihr das überprüfen. Dabei müsst Ihr den Schlitten auf den Wormshaft drücken. Wenn sich der Schlitten beim drehen ruckfrei auf dem Wormshaft bewegt ist alles in Butter.





Nun schiebt Ihr die Achse von vorne ins Gehäuse und fixiert sie wieder am Schlitten.





Der Rücklaufhebel sollte vorm einsetzen gefettet werden.





An die Stelle des Widerlagers kann auch (wenig) Fett.





Rücklaufhebel einsetzen und festschrauben.





Das innenliegende Zahnrad vor dem einsetzen fetten.


----------



## fogman (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Endspurt!





Mittels Schlangenfinger oder Schraubendreher das Zahnrad aufs Lager legen.





Das große Zahnrad einfetten. An die Anlaufscheiben denken!





Die Bügelfeser einsetzen. Am Kontaktpunkt zum Rücklaufhebel sollte Fett sein.





Zahnrad einsetzen. Es muss in die Nuten des kleinen Zahnrades rutschen.





Deckel druff!





Palstikteil festschrauben (falls Ihr es entfernt habt).





Abdeckkappe festschrauben.





Das ist der auslösehebel für den Umklappmechanismus. Achtet darauf das hier etwas Fett vorhanden ist.





Die Lauffläche des Plastikteils könnt Ihr auch noch dünn fetten.





Rotor aufsetzen und festziehen. Hierbei solltet Ihr etwas Gefühl walten lassen.





Unterlegscheibe, Zahnrad und Anlaufscheibe auf die Achse schieben.





Fast komplett!





Etwas Öl auf der Ratsche kann nicht schaden. Hier ist es schon zuviel, mit einem Wattestäbhcen kann man den Überschuss aber gut aufnehmen.





Das Schnurlaufröllchen bekommt auch einen Tropfen Öl ab.





Fertig! Alles testen und genießen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch die Furcht vorm zerlegen nehmen und das diese Anleitung für einige eine Hilfe sein wird.
Bei Bedarf und wenn ich dazu komme werde ich auch die Wartung einer Balzer Outlaw Rolle (jaja, ich weiß... schlagt mich, gebt mir Tiernamen) dokumentieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Klasse Bericht, super gemacht, super Fotos!!!!!!
RESCHPEKT!!!!!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Tolle sache  danke dir vor lauter Langeweile werd ich im Winter nun meine Red Arc 10x zerlegen ölen schmieren usw. ;P


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Wow - 1a-Leistung Dein Beitrag. 
So versteht es wenigsten jeder, soweit er keine 2 linken Hände hat.

Vielleicht sollte ein Mod diese tolle Anleitung sichern und oben festmachen.


----------



## familienvater (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Super Bericht!!
Werde mir demnächst mal meine Red Arc vornehmen .
Werde mir Deinen Bericht , aber als Vorlage nehmen.
Dann kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater  #h


----------



## angelschorsch (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Tolle Anleitung ,
Da kann jeder was mit anfangen.#r|laola:


----------



## fam0815 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

schöne bilder,schöner text.... 1+++
thx


----------



## fordfan1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Besitze zwar keine Rolle dieses Typs, aber deine Anleitung ist echt klasse,besten Dank.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

RESCHPEKT toller Bericht und schöne Fotos da kann der Winter kommen. :vik:


----------



## Endmin (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Wow danke, da hast du ziemlich viel Zeit investiert. Danke dafür.#6

Ist wahrscheinlich gleich aufgebaut wie eine Black Arc oder?


gruß


----------



## Eckhaard (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Auch ich besitze diese Rolle nicht, dennoch sehr interessant zu lesen. Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## paule79 (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Super Bericht,auch wenn ich diese Rolle nicht besitze.
#6


----------



## ulf (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo

Ich besitze so eine Rolle und freue mich richtig über deinen Bericht :m:m:m.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Seeringler (5. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Supertolle Anleitung! Vielen Dank! 

Da die Arc Serien so super beliebt sind und eine Anleitung meiner Meinung nach nicht besser, ausführlicher und idiotensicherer sein kann: Bitte als Sticky markieren! So ein Beitrag darf nicht untergehen!


----------



## Tom (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Moin moin,
tolle Anleitung! #6

FOGMAN for President!   |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Wow fogman, 
da haste dir mächtig Arbeit gemacht - herzlichen Dank #6 #r 

Ich hab das Thema mal oben angepinnt!


----------



## fogman (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Mit so einer Resonanz habe ich nicht gerechnet, daß freut mich sehr! Mein erster Sticky im www. :vik:
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich auch noch die ganzen Tippfehler beseitigen.

Ach ja, und soviel Arbeit hat es gar nicht gemacht, ich habe den Post vorgeschrieben und dann einfach nur reinkopiert, inklusive den Links zu den Bildern.


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Moin fogman,

Will nicht mosern, aber bei schräger Sonneneinstrahlung könnte der Blitz die Innereien der Rolle noch etwas besser sichtbar machen.
Ansonsten #6 und danke von einem RedArc Nutzer.


----------



## fogman (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Nein, Du hast vollkommen recht - die ersten Fotos habe ich mit einer falschen Einstellung getätigt, das ärgert mich auch. Zum Ende hin werden sie besser.


----------



## Hechtpaule (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Tolle Beschreibung - danke.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Breamhunter (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Astreine Sache, gut erklärt, gute Bilder #6

Ich habe bei meiner Zauber allerdings folgendes Problem:
Am Schnurfangbügel hat sich die Schraube gelöst. Dadurch ist der ganze Plunder von dem Klappmechanismus (Dieser Z-förmige Draht usw.) auseinandergefallen. 
Evtl. kann den Zusammenbau ja mal jemand mit Bildern dokumentieren. Wenn dann bitte in 10facher Vergrößerung :m


----------



## Felipe95 (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo,

bin grade zufällig auf diesen thread gestoßen.
Ich wollte nehmlich grade den rollenbügel meiner red arc ersetzen und naja hatte eigl schon 1-2x bei anderen rollen den rollenbügel abgeschraubt aber irgendwie klappts bei der red arc nicht so gut.
Denn eine Schraube wenn es überhaupt direkt eine ist krig ich einfach nicht gelöst.
Im neuen Rollenbügel ist nämlich diese "schraube" schon verschraubt und auch die bekomme ich nicht gelöst jetzt frage ich mich nur wie ich den rollenbügel austauschen kann.
Hier nochmal 2 bilder zur vereinfachung von der rolle mit dem alten bügel und dem neuen bügel.



 



Ihr könnt mir da doch bestimmt weiterhelfen ...
Vielen Dank in Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, würde ich sagen: garnicht.
Versuch mal den Bügel am anderen Ende zu lösen, und dann das Ganze in Richtung Schnurröllchen nach "hinten" raus zu ziehen. Die Schraube ist wohl nur eine Steckachse.


----------



## Felipe95 (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

ne bekomme ich nicht ruasgezogen ... aber irgendwie wirds doch ne möglichkeit geben müssen


----------



## Uli69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Sensationeller Beitrag, der mich motiviert die Rollen selbst zu warten.
VG
Uli


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Jetzt sehe ich es. Sche.... Handybildschirm...
Da ist ein Sicherungsring der den "Schraubenkopf" sichert.
Nimm einen kleinen Schraubenzieher und drücke ihn nach "rechts" (erstes Bild) von der Achse.


----------



## 1.AVM (7. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Super Anleitung! Wie oft sollte man das machen in einem Rollenleben?


----------



## fogman (7. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Da Öl und Fett auch einem Alterungsprozess unterworfen sind, würde ich das alle zwei Jahre machen. Absolute Hardcorekuttersalzwasserfreaks machen das aber vielleicht auch zweimal im Jahr?
Ansonsten reicht es wohl alle zwei Jahre oder je nach Bedarf, sprich: Sobald die Rolle komische Geräusche macht. Kommt halt auch immer auf die Nutzungsdauer, die Belastung und den Einsatzbereich an.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich es. Sche.... Handybildschirm...
> Da ist ein Sicherungsring der den "Schraubenkopf" sichert.
> Nimm einen kleinen Schraubenzieher und drücke ihn nach "rechts" (erstes Bild) von der Achse.


 
super vielen dank hab den bügel ab bekommen ... aber nun haperts am montieren ^^
Aber ich denke das bekomme ich mit eurer hilfe, wenn ihr so nett wärd auch noch hin 



 

 



hier wieder 3 bilder .... frage ist nun wie setze ich alles genau zusammen ? Leider sind beide teile durch die feder rausgesprungen beim demontieren des alten bügels.
Der weiße stift kommt höchstwahrscheinlich in die feder rein und die beohrung ist bestimmt für diese klammer gedacht und im neuen bügelteil ist auch noch so eine bohrung für wahrscheinlich die andere seite aber irgendwie bekomme ich das mit der positionierung nicht so ganz hin... hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank in voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (9. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

irgendwer wird doch bestimmt helfen können !?

dachte ich brauche keinen extra thread aufmachen weil der hier ja schon existiert.


----------



## fogman (10. September 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hi,
ich möchte ungern das Risiko eingehen daß mir auch alle Teile um die Ohren fliegen wenn ich die Bügelmimik zerlege. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser Ausschnitt aus der Explosionszeichnung weiter:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/img5199arkenz1owp.jpg


----------



## spin-paule (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hi Fogman,

absolut chefmäßige Anleitung - absolut super! Vielen Dank#6!

noch eine allgemeine Frage: Ich habe zwei Redarcs 10.400er und bei beiden ist das Lager am Schnurlaufröllchen durch (Explosionszeichnung #9). Da hilft auch keine Reinigung und Kugellagerfett mehr - das "Schabgeräusch" wir immer schlimmer. Ein Austausch dürfte kein Problem sein aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich ein passendes Lager kaufen kann. Gerne auch ein höherwertiges als das serienmäßig verbaute Kugellager.

Hat jemand eine Lösung bzw. Bezugsquelle?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## peitscher (21. Oktober 2012)

super Anleitung vielen dank!


----------



## hesi01 (27. November 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

klasse bericht und toll dokumentiert.
nur anstelle von lagerfett würde ich ein feines motorbootfett nehmen, das ist zumindest wasserresisdent. solche angelrollen kommen doch ab und an schon mal viel wasser mit, nicht nur bei regen. normales fett würde durch wasser ausgespült


----------



## fogman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hi,

Guter Hinweis!
Das verwendete Lagerfett ist Salzwasseresistent. Ist bei vielen Lagerfetten extra mit angegeben, also einfach drauf achten.


----------



## Hecht Moritz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Klasse anleitung vielen vielen dank


----------



## kadir1506 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

vielen dank super anleitung !!!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hey, 

also mir platzt echt bald der Kragen.
Hab mir mal aus Spaß diesen Bericht angesehen und musste feststellen, dass Spro/Ryobi in der gleichen Rolle verschiedene Teile verbaut. Das Teil mit dem Halbmond drauf, welches im Wurmgetriebe geführt wird ist bei dir erstens aus Metall und zweitens aus einem Guss. Ich hatte auch mal eine Red Arc die geschliffen hat, hatte sie mehrmals komplett zerlegt und war auf Fehlersuche. Es hat sich herausgestellt dass es genau dieses Teil war. Nur bei mir war das Teil nicht aus Vollmetall, sondern es war quasi ein PLastikzylinder mit innenliegender Feder, welche den Halbmond aufs Getriebe drückt.Der Halbmond wackelte sogar noch im Plastikzylinder.
Ich ärgerte mich schon als ich das Teil gesehen hatte und jetz ärger ich mich wieder weil ich sie für ein paar Euro hätte wieder fit machen können. Hab sie vor einem Jahr neu für 45 erstanden.
Das ist doch echt die Härte. Was geht in der Firma Ryobi vor sich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Ärgern ist so eine Sache - dass muss auch mal raus! :m

aber die Frage beantwortet sich fast schon von alleine, wenn man weiß dass die Angelgerätedealer ja nicht aus Freude am Angeln , aus Freude für den Angler oder als leidenschaftliche Selberangler tun.
Nein, die wollen einfach nur maximal viel Geld verdienen, und das geht am besten für sie, wenn sie möglichst wenig Geld reinstecken und möglichst viel rausholen. Soweit sollte das jedem klar sein, wenn man das überschlägt.
Zudem sind dabei Dinge wie Zusagen, Vertrauen, Verläßlichkeit, Kaufmannehre und Erhlichkeit Vergangenheit, allergrößtenteils, leider.
Wenn noch der Einmal-Verführ-Kunde im Zentrum der Anstrengungen steht, kann beliebiger Mist verkauft werden, und da die wenigsten Leute ihre Angelgeräte sofort voll austesten, bis hin zum Worst-Case bzw. Best-Case, dem Superdrill, ist da noch viel Luft zum verschlimmbessern, immer noch viel Luft für ärgeliche negative Überraschungen. Wenn die 14 Tage um sind, hat der Verticker = Boxenrüberschieber per Fernabsatz schon gewonnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Dann ist Ryobi nicht mehr Ryobi, das ist seit einiger Zeit nur noch ein Handelname wie auch DAM oder ABU, einfach nur ein Etikett. 

Die für unseren Fall hier wesentlich Fabrik steht in China, fertigt für alle die sowas haben wollen und nimmt Bestellungen samt Details zu den Wünschen ihrer Kinden entgegen. Das sind im Regelfall eben die Einkäufer der Firmen/Namen wie Ryobi, Spro, Penn, Grauvell, Byron usw.
Und er Chinaman in dieser Fabrik macht dann, was ihr Kunde Einkäufer wünscht. Und wenn die Rolle nicht mehr 5,90 EUR Abgabepreis kosten darf, sonden nur noch 4,90 EUR, dann muss da was passieren. Dann fallen Gummiüberzieher, Distanzscheiben, Wechselspulen usw. eben aus dem Karton raus, oder es muss eben noch was in der Rolle verschlechtert werden. Keine Entgraten und Polieren, schlechtere Toleranzen, verbilligte Materialen, einfache Kunststoffteile, da ist alles machbar. Und was drinnen eingebaut ist, sieht der normale Durchschnittskunde ja nicht, oft kommt ihm das nie im Leben zu Gesicht. 

Dass die Vertriebsfirmen (s.o.) darauf dringen, dass eine Rolle richtig nett und schick und appetitlich aussieht, bunt bunter am buntesten, glänzend wie Christbaumkugeln, Blinker für hungrige Angler, und dass sie dem interessierten Proberoller dann soweit gefällt, dass er sie bezahlt o. behält für die nächsten 2 Wochen, das ist denen wichtig. 
Sonst nichts. :g


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hey,

mmh, Obszoleszenz ist die eine Sache, das bei mir ist aber schon ein denkwürdiges Beispiel.
Die andere ist dass die Red Arc in Blinker & Co so dermaßen gehypt und mit Preisen überhäuft wurde dass einem regelrecht schlecht wird.
Wenn man mal auf ebay nach Red Arcs sucht bemerkt man schnell dass der Hype noch nicht vorbei ist.
Das Lustige ist dass es unverhältnismäßig mehr Red Arcs auf ebay gibt als sonst eine Rolle von Spro.
Die meisten werden auch als wenig gefischt und neuwertig verkauft und die Bieter überschlagen sich.

Was noch interessant wär ist wo man die wirklich guten Ryobis bekommt. Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir nich eine aus Singapur hol. Da gibts einen ebayhändler mit guten Bewertungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Erstmal im großen: Die RedArc ist nun mal ein Hingucker, ob das jetzt jemandem passt oder nicht, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht. Man muss Spro lassen, dass sie mit dieser roten Farbe was ganz besonderes geschaffen haben, und angelfremde oder kleine Kinder beweisen das immer wieder aufs neue.

Wenn Du wo kaufst - ich bin auch gerne interessiert am vergleichen, Infos sammeln, Bilders, Innenleben und so.

@All
eingeschoben: Man kann bzw. darf sich nicht 100%ig drauf verlassen, dass Material und Farbe der Innereien exakt genau gleich den hier gezeigten Bildern sind. Die Kunststoffteile sind vielfach weiß in den Red Arcs, ich habe aber auch schon schwarze Teile an den gleichen Stellen gesehen.

Ich habe z.B. eine Zauber 2000, eindeutig von der Bedruckung her noch eine ältere, Baujahr kenne ich nicht, da 2.hand gekauft.
Die hat einen Wormshaft aus Messing, wirklich richtig voll Messing.
Die neueren oder die Red Arc 2000 haben diesen hellsilber glänzenden aus einer leichten Aluminiumlegierung. 
Die Schnurlaufröllchen sind auch so eine Sache, das mag ich aber nicht mehr öffentlich schreiben, sonst ist schnell zuviel Aufregung da. |rolleyes

Die heutige Zauber mit Wormshaft ist urprünglich mal als Technik-Clone der recht unbekannten Stella AR, kann man gut sehen, wenn man die sehr umfangreichen Getriebeteile für den Wormshaft in den Explosionszeichnungen vergleicht, die Abnahme vom Großrad und Herumführung nach vorne unten ist schon sehr eigentümlich.
Hier sind ja gerade genug Bilder präsent, dient alles nur dem Antrieb des Wormshaftes: 
http://www.indiegamedeveloper.org/redarc/IMG_5164.JPG

Die Optik war wiederum angelehnt an die da gerade aktuelle Twinpower-F.

Da dieser Thread hier sticky ist, sollten wir mit nicht direkt zum Thema passenden Nebenschauplätzen lieber in einem der anderen Threads weitermachen. |wavey:
Hier passen ja eher fertige Sachen rein, die zu einer Verbesserung der Rolle oder des Rollenlaufes führen.


----------



## crazyFish (22. März 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung..

Nachdem die letzte Wartung etwas her ist war sie echt nützlich um sich in meiner Arc wieder zurecht zu finden


----------



## panhans (6. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hey, danke für die Anleitung. Habe gerade meine Arc gefettet und nun läuft sie wieder einigermaßen rund! Aber mir ist etwas aufgefallen:
Das große Zahnrad (blau) schleift ganz leicht am Schlitten (rot). Die beiden Teile sitzen doch ziemlich eng. Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Fehler, wirst Unterlegscheiben (schmal,silbern) vergessen haben. Ganz unten nach dem Bild.


----------



## panhans (6. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Nein, nein. Die habe ich drin. Darauf habe ich geachtet. Habe so wie es auf dem Bild ist am Rad gedreht und habe halt bemerkt dass da ab und zu ein leichter kontakt besteht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine dickere Unterlegscheibe versuchen, dann aber aufpassen, dass die Zahnräder noch Kontakt bekommen. #c


----------



## Wollebre (8. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Zahnrad und Ritzel sollten mit ganz geringen Spiel ineinander greifen, sonst verwürft man mit der Zeit die Zacken.
Prüfen wie folgt: die Achse von aussen mit einer Zange  greifen und vor und zurück bewegen. Bei zu großem Spiel dieses mit Distanzscheiben ausgleichen. Ist Spiel zu gering, eine Distanzscheibe entnehmen.
Sollte bei optimaler Getriebejustierung das Zahnrad immer noch die Schraube berühren, diese gegen eine mit kleinerem Kopf austauschen. In Modellbauläden haben die oft eine große Auswahl.


----------



## Purist (8. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



panhans schrieb:


> Die beiden Teile sitzen doch ziemlich eng. Kann das wer bestätigen?



Ich habe keine RedArc, aber für gewöhnlich weisst sowas darauf hin, dass du Schrauben falsch angezogen hast. Meist liegt's an der vom Schlitten und/oder an den Gehäuseschrauben. Ob zu fest oder zu locker, weisst du bestimmt selber. Generell tritt das häufig bei Rollen mit Metallgehäuse auf, da ist über die Schrauben leichtes Spiel drin, was aber die Funktion der Rolle beeinträchtigt, weil sämtliche Innereien über die Gehäusedeckel regelrecht gequetscht werden können und dann schleifen.


----------



## Wollebre (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

_weil sämtliche Innereien über die Gehäusedeckel regelrecht gequetscht werden können und dann schleifen._ 

ich warte regelmäßig Rollen bis hoch zu Stellas 20000 und Big Game Rollen und kann mich der Aussage nicht anschließen! 
Vom Gehäusedeckel kann nur Druck auf die Achse des Hauptzahnrades und von dort auf das Ritzel ausgeübt werden, das auch nur wenn zu viele oder zu dicke Distanzscheiben eingelegt worden sind. Entweder vor oder hinter dem Zahnrad. Die korrekte Distanz kann auch nicht stimmen, wenn die Lager der Kugellager nicht richtig sauber sind, und die KLs minimal weiter vorstehen. (nur dezent fetten).
Darum vor dem Verschrauben erst den Deckel lose aufsetzen, Kurbel drauf und drehen. Dann stellt man schnell fest ob alles frei läuft. Dabei auch die Justierung des Getriebespiels Zahnrad/Ritzel kontrollieren (s. meinen vorherigen Beitrag). 
Das Gewindespiel der Gehäuseschrauben ist in der Regel so minimal, das es davon nicht kommen kann. Aber wie alle Metallteile die mit mehrere Schrauben verbunden werden, die Schrauben erst lose eindrehen damit sich der Deckel genau zentrieren kann. Erst dann und immer überkreuz die Schrauben festdrehen damit es zu keine Spannungen im Metall kommt. 
Gleiches ist bei Rollen aus Plaste noch wichtiger, da viel geringer verwindungssteif!
Schlecht drehendes Getriebe kann auch davon kommen, wenn man die Rotormutter zu stark andreht. Dadurch wird das Ritzel zu stark nach oben gezogen und dann kann es schnell zu Schleifgeräusche oder schwergängigem Getriebe kommen. Bevor die Rotorschraube endgültig fixiert wird, mit einige Kurbelumdrehungen das Getriebespiel testen!


----------



## Purist (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich warte regelmäßig Rollen bis hoch zu Stellas 20000 und Big Game Rollen und kann mich der Aussage nicht anschließen!



Und warum? Weil du genau die Thematik detaliert beschreibst? |kopfkrat:



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das Gewindespiel der Gehäuseschrauben ist in der Regel so minimal, das  es davon nicht kommen kann. Aber wie alle Metallteile die mit mehrere  Schrauben verbunden werden, die Schrauben erst lose eindrehen damit sich  der Deckel genau zentrieren kann. Erst dann und immer überkreuz die  Schrauben festdrehen damit es zu keine Spannungen im Metall kommt.



Überall wo du ein Schraubgewinde hast, kannst du Schrauben zu fest anziehen. Die Spannungen im Metall, wie du sie nennst, kommen dann von ganz alleine, auch wenn du sie überkreuz zu fest anziehst. Folge: das "Hauptzahnrad"/der Hauptantrieb liegt mit zu großem Druck auf der Rotorachse. Ähnliches gilt für den Schlitten. Glaubst du nicht? Probiere es aus.


----------



## Wollebre (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Dann würde mich mal interessieren bei welchem Rollenmodell dir das passiert ist.

Bei den vielen Rollen die ich warte, brauch ich das nicht mehr testen. Der Deckel drückt nur gegen die Zahnradachse wenn das Achsspiel aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen nicht richtig justiert ist. Und genau dafür kommen die unterschiedlich dicken Distanzscheiben zum Einsatz um das zu verhindern. Gibt auch Rollen die aufgrund perfekter Toleranzen keine Distanzsscheiben benötigen wie u.a. letzten eine DAM Quick Royal 960. 

Oder handelt es sich hier um ein RedArk spezifisches Problem? Denn um diese Rolle geht es hier ja.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Bei der Red kannst du die Gehäuseschrauben bis kurz vor "ab" anknallen...und sie müsste trotzdem laufen.Extrem empfindlich auf zu festes anziehen reagiert bei der nur das Rotorlager und das Schnurlaufröllchen.Wenn eine Wormshaft aber auch Excenter Arc nach dem Zusammenbau hakt,liegt es meistens an den Distanzscheiben links *zwischen* Antriebsrad und Lager .Die Scheibe(n) auf der rechten Seite (*zwischen* 1st Gear Umlenkritzel und Lager)rutschen beim Einbau auch gern mal raus.

Hmm..woher will man eigentlich bei zusammengebauter Rolle merken,ob da wirklich der WS-Mitnehmer am Antriebsrad streift..und ein Drehtest ohne Seitendeckel ist ja mangels Fixierung auch gaga.

Weitere Fehlerquelle:das kleine Ritzel vor der WS-Welle.Es passt korrekt nur in einer Richtung drauf.Umgedreht eingebaut(und mit ein wenig Ungeduld gewerkelt passt das sogar!) verschiebt sich die WS Welle minimal nach hinten und sorgt dann auch für Heiterkeit.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei der Red kannst du die Gehäuseschrauben bis kurz vor "ab" anknallen...und sie müsste trotzdem laufen.Wenn eine Wormshaft aber auch Excenter Arc das nach dem Zusammenbau nicht tut,liegt es meistens an den Distanzscheiben.


So kenne ich das auch von meinen Arc- Basteleien.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hmm..woher will man eigentlich bei zusammengebauter Rolle merken,ob da wirklich der WS-Mitnehmer am Antriebsrad streift..


gibt/gäbe einen kleinen tock.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> und *ein Drehtest ohne Seitendeckel *ist ja mangels Fixierung auch gaga.


Muss ich nochmal :m

Wenn man danach zu hastig den Lauf und die Passung testet, hat man einen Phantomfehler. Und den kann man bekanntlich lange jagen ...

(und als Nachtrag) Ohne Rotor drauf richtig angeschraubt stimmt die Getriebepassung und Lage der beiden Hauptzahnräder sowieso nicht.


----------



## -Willy- (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Beitrag. Habe gerade die Zalt Arc nach Dieser Anleitung erfolgreich zerlegt und zusammengebaut.


----------



## torino (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo
habe gehört das die Red Arc nach dem kauf von Werk aus noch nicht gut genug gefettet wurde. Wurde dieses schon von Spro überholt und wenn nein welche Teile der Rolle müssen nachgefettet werden ?


----------



## adelie (10. September 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hammer Bericht.
Die Rolle scharrt und der Winter kommt bestimmt...genau das was ich suchte!


----------



## rvs14 (21. September 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo,

Ich hab meine RedArc wie in den Bildern zerlegt und nach dem Zusammensetzen bewegt sich der Schlitten nicht mehr nach oben/unten .  Außerdem funktioniert der Freilauf nicht mehr richtig.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bzw. mir Tipps geben?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. September 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Warum zerlegt man ne Rolle wenn man keine Ahnung von Mechanik hat?

Würde sagen da hast du nen Fehler beim Wormschaft gemacht. Und wo soll die Rolle nen Freilauf haben?

Also Ferndiagnose ist da eher schwierig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



rvs14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab meine RedArc wie in den Bildern zerlegt....



Aber anscheinend nicht lt.Bildern wieder zusammengesetzt...|rolleyes

Prüf mal,ob die drehbar gelagerte Führung rückseitig des WS-Schlittens
auch korrekt in der Nut der WS-Welle sitzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist die kleine drehbare "Nase" rausgefallen, die sieht man erstmal nicht und ist dunkel. 
Achtung: Das sind i.d.R. 3 Teile, eine klitzekleine U-Scheibe, ein Kunststofflager und ein dunkles Hardmetallstück zum laufen im Wormshaft.


----------



## spin-paule (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Echt super!!!
Bin gerade durch mit Reinigung und Schmierung meiner 10400er. Sie läuft wieder einwandfrei... bis auf das Lager des Schnurlaufröllchens. Das scheint defekt zu sein. Habe gerade keine Schieblehre zur Hand.
Hat jemand dieses Lager mal vermessen und kann mir die Maße durchgeben?

Gruß und Dank
Paul


----------



## angelschorsch (6. April 2014)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade meine Red arc 10300 zerlegt.
Beim Zahnrad gibt es zwei Anlaufscheiben,diese habe ich.
Ich habe aber eine kleinere(siehe Bild) über .
Wo gehört diese hin?evtl auf den Wormschaft  zwischen
Hülse und Lager?
Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen!!
Gruß Schorsch


----------



## SnakeEater (6. April 2014)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Schau halt mal in deine Expl.zeichnung.
Such in der Liste nach Washer...


----------



## Ralle1964 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



angelschorsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe gerade meine Red arc 10300 zerlegt.
> Beim Zahnrad gibt es zwei Anlaufscheiben,diese habe ich.
> Ich habe aber eine kleinere(siehe Bild) über .
> ...



Die war bei mir auf dem Kugellager vom WS. Oder meinst du die vom schlitten des WS?

Bzgl. Kugellager:

Ich hab meine bei der Firma *Handloser* bestellt.
Dort gibt es bessere KL als orig. verbaut sind. 
Die Rolle läuft definitiv leichter, allerd. kosten die Premium KL auch mehr.
..und trotz neuer Lager laufen 2 meiner RedArcs nicht seidenglatt sondern laut. Hab vmtl welche mit miesen Fertigungstoleranzen bekommen. Shit happens.

Das interessante ist, im Rückwärtsgang läuft die Rolle besser (deutlich)


----------



## autobahnpolizist (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

sehr ausführlich dargestellt und für jeden nachvollziehbar dokumentiert, danke


----------



## Selim (12. April 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Vielen Dank hat super geklappt, gleich geht's weiter mitm Zalt Arc.


----------



## KarlK (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Zwei Fragen!

Ich hab meine Red-Arc richtig schön gefettet (alleine das Gewicht der Kurbel bewegt die Rolle^^) aber frage mich gerade ob folgendes Sinn machen würde:

1)  Bei mir ist alles bis aufs Schnurlaufröllchen mit Kugellagerfett gefettet und ich fragte mich nun ob "Silikonfett" mit Hinsicht aufs winterliche Angeln Vorteile gegenüber dem Kugellagerfett ebenso wie sich das auf die Leichtläufigkeit auswirken würde ggü. Kugellagerfett?

2) Ich hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut, und es scheint wohl recht günstig für fast alle verwendeten Lager in der Red-Arc vollkeramische "Gegenstücke" zu geben, würde ein Austausch gegenüber der Stahllager in Hinsicht auf die Leichtläufigkeit (Die Salzwasserfestigkeit mal beiseite gelassen) Vorteile bringen?


(2,5) Wo krieg ich in DE die CFK-Bremscheiben her, ohne Import?


Danke!


----------



## Revilo62 (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Für die Rollenwartung verwende ich ausschließlich Silikonfett im Getriebe, weil 
- bestimmte Kugellagerfette harzen aus
- die meisten Kugellagerfette bei tiefen Temperaturen sich verfestigen
für das Schnurlaufröllchen nehme ich "Hot Sauce"

Ob Du mit dem Tausch auf Keramiklager bei einer Statio zielführend bis mußt Du selbst entscheiden, da wäre mir der Mehrpreis und der Aufwand bei einer 50 € -Rolle too much.
Bei einer Baitcast ist das schon eher zielführend

zu 2,5  siehe Link
http://www.70grad-nord.de/
hier kannst Du ja mal nachfragen, haben aber bis 7. September Urlaub
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Oder einfach mal Boardie Wollebre anschreiben, der ist hier sozusagen der hauseigene Rollengott und hat allgemein öfters schon was zum Bremsscheibenaustausch verlauten lassen.

Vielleicht kann er Dir passende Scheiben schnitzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



KarlK schrieb:


> (2,5) Wo krieg ich in DE die CFK-Bremscheiben her, ohne Import?


Die Frage ist ja auch, ob sich das fürs Süßwasserangeln lohnt.
Der mir einleuchtende große Vorteil von Vollcarbonscheiben besteht beim langdauernden Abzug, also großen Meeresfischen, die ausdauernd viel zu viel Dampf bringen als dass man sie halten könnte.
Bei unseren Süßwasserschwergewichten Wels und Hecht macht man eher ziemlich weit zu und stoppen ist angesagt, und die leichten Sachen Stachelritter oder Salmoniden bewältigt eine einwandfreie Arc-Bremse locker.

Meine bremsen sehr gleichmäßig und bis hohen Druck gut, drehe aber auch immer ganz auf nach dem Angeln bzw. Lagerung! :m
Die verbauten Textilscheiben sind schon mal weitaus besser #6 als Filz, was Shimano und Daiwa so bis in höhere Preisregionen verbaut haben.

Kugellager gibt es beidseitig gedichtete, die tun für das Schnurlaufröllchen bei mir gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Bei nachgerüstetem Mega-Max-Drag besteht halt auch Überlastungsgefahr für den Rollen-Rest - der dafür evtl. nicht unbedingt ausgelegt ist.

Da steht dann potenziell ne Umgewöhnung in puncto Zuknall-Intensität ins Haus, damit es da unter Hochlast nix zerlegt.

Oder der Rest wird halt auch noch entsprechend angepasst/getunt (was sich aber wohl kaum lohnen/rechnen dürfte).


----------



## KarlK (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, ob sich das fürs Süßwasserangeln lohnt.
> Der mir einleuchtende große Vorteil von Vollcarbonscheiben besteht beim langdauernden Abzug, also großen Meeresfischen, die ausdauernd viel zu viel Dampf bringen als dass man sie halten könnte.
> Bei unseren Süßwasserschwergewichten Wels und Hecht macht man eher ziemlich weit zu und stoppen ist angesagt, und die leichten Sachen Stachelritter oder Salmoniden bewältigt eine einwandfreie Arc-Bremse locker.
> 
> ...




Ich dachte immer Shimano würde Dartanium(?)scheiben verbauen oder nur bei den sehr sehr hochpreisigen?

Und zur Frage nach dem Sinn, den Stelle ich mir auch daher schilder ich mal eine Situation in der ich (glaube ich) von Carbonscheiben profitiert hätte.

Folgendes Setting: 2.10m 7-21g Rute, Rapala CDJ-11 und ne 0.40er Flouro an der Hauptleine (0,13er PP-S8S) und am Ende des Köders steigt mir ein 96er Hecht ein.
Da fand ich die Bremse bei der Red-Arc nur bis zu nem gewissen Punkt "flüssig" und insbesondere wenns in Richtung "zu" geht recht ruckelig beim Schnurabzug, hab am Ende die Einstellung auf einen Punkt gestellt wo es einerseits nicht zu locker  aber andererseits noch eine flüssige Schnurabgabe gewährleistet war und der "Rest" der zu heftigen Fluchten wurde halt manuell per "Finger-auf-der-Spule"-Methode geregelt.

Das geht durchaus, aber wenn es ein paar Carbonscheiben für mich auch täten, warum dann nicht die paar Euro investieren 

Sie sollten natürlich nicht schlechter performen als die Werksscheiben:m



Grüße#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

- auch die Werkbremsscheiben dürfen ein wenig gepflegt werden
- Bremse immer wieder ganz aufdrehen 
(Bei harten Vollcarbonscheiben kann kaum was passieren, vlt. erklärt das den Boom darauf! :q)


----------



## Wollebre (1. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

vom Aufwand lohnt es sich meist nicht eine preiswerte Rolle aufzumotzen. Macht aber Spaß und kann damit dem Hersteller zeigen was man machen könnte ohne den Preis des Produktes steil nach oben schnellen zu lassen... Aber teilweise schon traurig zu sehen was an „Bremssscheiben“ verbaut wird....
Wo immer mehr light und mit feinsten Schnüren geangelt wird, muß die Bremse einer jeden Rolle natürlich mitspielen. 

Das beste was der Markt derzeit bietet sind Scheiben aus Carbon.
Die Vorteile sind lange Haltbarkeit, sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln.
Nicht vergessen die Scheiben mit Cal`s Bremsenfett einzuschmieren!!
Bedingt nachteilig (für einige Zeitgenossen) ist die teilweise enorme Steigerung der Bremskraft. Wer die nicht richtig zu dosieren versteht, darf sich schnell nach einer neuen Rolle umsehen.... Krumme Achse, verbogener Bailarm und geschrottete Getriebe können das Resultat sein. Bitte mit der Bremskraft nur minimal höher gehen als das was vom Hersteller angegeben ist. Wenn nicht angegeben die max. Bremskraft mit den Originalscheiben messen und nur minimal höher gehen! Also mich nicht hauen wenn dir deine Rolle um die Ohren fliegt...

Keramiklager halte ich nur sinnvoll als Spulenlager in BC und kleine Multis bei denen es auf maximale Wurfweiten mit leichte Gewichte ankommt. In Stationärrollen noch keine Vorteile feststellen können. Zumal ein richtig gefettetes „normales“ Lager leiser kurbelt. 

Wer in kalter Jahreszeit angelt wird meist merken das die Rolle sich nur noch schwer oder kaum noch kurbeln läßt weil das Fett fest wird. Das nicht nur das in den Kugellagern, sondern auch das Getriebefett! Wie es mit deiner Rolle bestellt ist kann ganz einfach festgestellt werden. Die Rolle für 2-3 Stunden in den Kühlschrank legen oder auch mal eine Stunde in den Froster. Damit lassen sich die Temperaturbedingungen gut simulieren. 

Wenn die Rolle sich nur noch schwer kurbeln läßt muß ein sog. Tieftemperaturfett aufs Getriebe und in die Kugellager. Ich verwende dafür das MOLYKOTE 33 Medium (Artikel Nr. 4016024). Das
bleibt bis minus 70°C butterweich, ist salzwasserbeständig und wird u.a. in der Arktis eingesetzt.

Um nicht lange an den originalen Lagern herumzufummeln, empfiehlt sich dafür ein separaten Satz offener Lager. Wenn es passende offene Lager nicht gibt, solche mit Kunststoffdeckel (2RS) nehmen. Die Deckel lassen sich einfach mit einer Nadel oder spitzem Messer abheben. Dann sieht man auch gleich wie gut oder mangelhaft die werksseitig gefettet sind... Altes Fett entfernen und neu packen. Lager können offen bleiben oder die Deckel ohne großen Druck wieder aufdrücken. Auch die Lager im Schnurlauf nicht vergessen, sind immer die ersten die sich verabschieden.


----------



## -Ole- (2. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Super danke für diese tolle Anleitung!
Habe die 10300 neu gekauft. Läuft so mittelmäßig... Liegt das an der Werksüblich schlechten Schmierung? 
Sollte man die auf jeden Fall nach dem Kauf nochmal auseinander nehmen, säubern und neu fetten/ölen ?
Danke


----------



## KarlK (2. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



-Ole- schrieb:


> Super danke für diese tolle Anleitung!
> Habe die 10300 neu gekauft. Läuft so mittelmäßig... Liegt das an der Werksüblich schlechten Schmierung?
> Sollte man die auf jeden Fall nach dem Kauf nochmal auseinander nehmen, säubern und neu fetten/ölen ?
> Danke




Die klare Antwort ist JA! 
Ich habe unteranderem auch eine 10300er hier und die lief von Werk aus eigentlich ziemlich gut.
Aber jetzt nachdem alles schön gefettet ist, ist's ne ganz andere Welt, bei mir  reicht alleine das Gewicht der Kurbel damit sich die Rolle ab einem gewissen Punkt von selbst in Bewegung setzt, das war von Werk aus nicht so |supergri

"Säubern" musste ich die damals nicht, aber ein kurzer Blick darüber ob eventuell noch Späne oder anderweitig nicht richtig entgratet wurde, wäre auch nicht schlecht 

Für's Schnurlaufröllchen aber lieber Silikon/PTFE-Spray benutzen, aber das steht auch hier im Thread ganz zu Anfang 


Viel Spaß beim Basteln, die Red-Arc ist ein Traum zu warten, mehr als nen Victorinox Classic und etwas Kugellagerfett&Öl brauchst du nicht um jedes Teil auseinanderzubauen! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



KarlK schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nachdem alles schön gefettet ist, ist's ne ganz andere Welt, bei mir  reicht alleine das Gewicht der Kurbel damit sich die Rolle ab einem gewissen Punkt von selbst in Bewegung setzt


So soll das sein!
und mir ist noch vielmals wichtiger, dass im realen Angeleinholbetrieb nichts kratzt und nichts rein gar nichts zu spüren ist, und auch Köder mit einigem Einholwiderstand butterweich ohne jeden Tacker oder Ratzer oder Klemmer oder Getriebevibration dauerhaft smooth eingeholt werden können.


----------



## KarlK (3. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So soll das sein!
> und mir ist noch vielmals wichtiger, dass im realen Angeleinholbetrieb nichts kratzt und nichts rein gar nichts zu spüren ist, und auch Köder mit einigem Einholwiderstand butterweich ohne jeden Tacker oder Ratzer oder Klemmer oder Getriebevibration dauerhaft smooth eingeholt werden können.



Naja der Einholwiderstand ist ja eher von der Strömung/Ködergröße abhängig als direkt von der Rolle, aber an "kratzen tackern oder ratzern" hatte ich noch nie mit irgendeiner Arc, weder von Werk aus, noch nach dem fetten 

Was ich jetzt allerdings überlege, ist die Arc von A-bis-Z nackig zu machen und mal ne Runde im Ultraschallbad zu säubern und komplett neu zu fetten, das Fett selbst ist nämlich bei mir mittlerweile "gräulich" statt wie zu anfang gelblich, gibt halt immer etwas Abrieb.
Nur schwebt mir hierzu immer der Leitspruch "NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM!" im Kopf herum, man stelle sich nur vor der Lauf wäre hiernach nicht mehr erste Sahne |bigeyes


V.G.:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



KarlK schrieb:


> Naja der Einholwiderstand ist ja eher von der Strömung/Ködergröße abhängig als direkt von der Rolle



Nicht ganz,gerade bei preiswerterten WS Getrieben,merkt man da schon einen deutlichen Unterschied (Stichwort Selbsthemmung bei Belastung)zwischen halbwegs gut geschmiert und top geschmiert sowie dem generellen Werksfinish der Zahnräder,gerade im Zwischen(Untersetzungs)Getriebe

Hochlasttauglicher konstruierte WS
Getriebe sind da weniger sensibel
aber auch deutlich teuer und recht rar.

Um z.B.eine rote Arc ans Laufverhalten ihrer Excenterbrüder zu bekommen,bedarf es schon etwas Schmiertalent[emoji6]


----------



## KarlK (8. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nicht ganz,gerade bei preiswerterten WS Getrieben,merkt man da schon einen deutlichen Unterschied (Stichwort Selbsthemmung bei Belastung)zwischen halbwegs gut geschmiert und top geschmiert sowie dem generellen Werksfinish der Zahnräder,gerade im Zwischen(Untersetzungs)Getriebe
> 
> Hochlasttauglicher konstruierte WS
> Getriebe sind da weniger sensibel
> ...




Hätte nur die Shimano Exage  zum Vergleich WS <--> Excenter und die Exage hat bei mir trotz guter Schmierung nicht die Leichtläufigkeit (m)einer Red-Arc.

Wobei ich zugeben muss das ein fast schon durch Geisterhand kurbeldes Getriebe, nicht immer so toll ist wie es klingt.
Erst kürzlich hatte ich ne Quasi-Verdüddelung die man mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl noch aus dem Vorfach gekriegt hätte nicht rausgekriegt, weil die "selbstkurbelde" Rolle daraus ein Knoten machte:vik::vik:

Tja...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



KarlK schrieb:


> Hätte nur die Shimano Exage  zum Vergleich WS  Excenter und die Exage hat bei mir trotz guter Schmierung nicht die Leichtläufigkeit (m)einer Red-Arc.



Stimmt,wobei das aber kein Kunststück ist.Bei den Low Budget Rollen,hat sich Shimanski weiss Gott nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Jede 35 € Passion oder Ecusima läuft da "out of the Box" besser.
(Kein Bashing..Fakt,fische beide Marken )

Aber um eine Red(aber auch die WS 9er Blue Arc) in den Schmiertechn. Optimalzustand zu bringen,bedarf es etwas Vorarbeit durchs Werk im fernen Chinesien[emoji3] 

Wenn da ab und an suboptimal verarbeite Zwischenräder verbaut werden(ja,gab es),gibts Erschwerniszuschlag beim Red Tuningversuch.[emoji6]


----------



## KarlK (9. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

So heute ist's geschehen, mir fällt die Rote in nen kleinen Kanal der nicht sonderlich tief war, als sich bei mir das Handteil vom Hauptrutenteil löst x)

Zugegeben mein Fehler da ich das Teil vorher zum besseren stecken etwas gefettet  hatte, also an der Schnur hochziehen... denkste Bremse ist zu leicht eingestellt, also ab in den Kanal und das Teil das mittlerweile schon knapp 10min drin lieg rausgeholt.

Entschneidert aber mit nasser Buchse Heim, und die Arc  geöffnet.... so gefühlte zwei Teelöffel Wasser waren im Innenraum, das Fett ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr gelb sondern schwarz (nicht des Wassers wegen...), also beschlossen jedes Einzelteil der Arc auseinanderzubauen und ab ins Ultraschallbad damit, wieder zusammenbauen Spezialfett rein und Kurbeln, sehr schön.
Also kurz den kleinen Servomotor (400rpm) mit ner Sechskantaufnahme (wie von der Kurbel) bestückt, die rote eingespannt, und in der Manier erst mal eine Viertelstunde automatisiert "eingekurbelt", Drehrichtung geändert und nochmals 15min in die andere Richtung.
Hiernach kurz in den Kühlschrank für eine kurze Weile und danach mal geguckt wie leicht sie sich kurbeln lässt.
Was soll ich sagen, da wo früher alleine das Gewicht des Rotors gereicht hatte um die Rolle in Bewegung zu bringen, reicht jetzt alleine das Gewicht der Kurbel selbst, wirklich seidenweich im Lauf 


Freu mich schon auf den ersten Ausflug mit der Red-Arc, und Carbon-Bremsen hat sie bald auch


----------



## KarlK (11. September 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Blöde Frage aber passt die 10400er-Spule auf die 10300er?


----------



## gbr (12. November 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hi Leute, nachdem mir vor einiger Zeit aus Versehen Zahnrad und Unterlegscheiben durcheinandergekommen sind, habe ich sie in einer für mich logischen Reihenfolge wieder aufgesetzt. Besser gesagt macht die Bremse bei anderen Kombinationen überhaupt kein "Klick-Geräusch", was einem ja vermittelt, dass da was falsch ist.

Jetzt bin ich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen und habe es mal wie im Startpost beschrieben versucht (siehe Bild),







allerdings bleibt so ebenfalls das Klick-Geräusch aus.

Zudem hat meine Rolle noch eine weitere weiße Unterlegscheibe, die im Starpost nicht zu sehen ist. Die aktuelle Reihenfolge ist im unteren Bild zu sehen. Habe ich vielleicht ein neueres Modell (nach 2012 gekauft)? Hat noch wer die vier Komponenten, und kann mir sagen, wie sie ab Werk drauf waren?

​


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. November 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Knapp daneben￼ 

Reihenfolge: Scheibe-Zahnrad-Justierscheiben

Falls das kein Bremsklick erzeugt,mal checken ob die ins Zahnrad greifende Blechnase in der Spule nicht verbogen ist und damit nicht mehr greift.

Schnurumspulen z.B. gegen die  Bremse mögen die überhaupt nicht,die biegen dann weg.


----------



## gbr (12. November 2015)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Also im Prinzip wie im Startpost nur mit zwei weißen Scheiben direkt hintereinander? Das mit der Blechtnase werd ich mal checken! Danke schon mal!


----------



## Tschensen (5. September 2016)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hi,

trotz dem Alter der Beiträge ist dies immer noch ein sehr brauchbares Thema. Ich war froh über die schöne Anleitung.
Vielen Dank hierfür!

Zu dem Punkt Bügel demontieren hatten ja ein paar Probleme beim Wiedereinbau mit der Feder.
Das ist aber gar nicht so schwierig wie es einem am Anfang erscheint, wenn man erst mal hinter die richtige Technik gekommen ist:



Die silberne Abdeckung demontieren und auf den Bügelschaft hochschieben
Die Feder entspannen indem man diese nach unten aus der Nut herausnimmt.
Den Draht in das weiße Plastik an der Feder einhängen und richtig positionieren (unterhalb vom dicken Draht des umklapp Mechanismus)
den Bügel anschrauben und aufpassen daß der kleine Draht in dem dafür vorgesehenen Loch im Bügel landet
Feder wieder einhängen (nach oben schieben und in die Nut drücken)
silbernes Plastik wieder drauf, Fertig!

Das Bild ist nach Punkt 4 entstanden


----------



## KunktatoR (17. November 2016)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Klasse Bericht, super


----------



## big lake (19. November 2016)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Absolut toller Bericht!!!
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie fest werden die einzelnen Schrauben gezogen?
Ich habe selber gemerkt, wenn man gewisse Schrauben etwas zu fest anzieht schleift die Rolle, lässt man die Schraube etwas nach, dann passts wieder...
Da muss man etwas rum probieren, bis es passt.
Ist Dir das auch bekannt?


----------



## Aalbubi (19. November 2016)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hatte ich gestern auch, vermutlich habe ich etwas verbogen, sodass das größte Zahnrad am Schlitten für den Wormschaft schliff. Habe es so prepariert, das es höher sitzt, klappt jetzt wieder.
ps. Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Tobi1900 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo,
Ich hab eine Frage zu meiner Redarc 10400.
Eigentlich läuft die Rolle absolut geschmeidig, nur ist mir aufgefallen das ich an der Welle wo der Spulenkopf aufgeschraubt ist ziemlich viel axiales Spiel habe.
Das bedeutet, wenn ich bei angeschraubten Spulenkopf an der Welle ziehe, ich sie da 1,5mm verschieben kann. 
Wenn ich das mache bewegt sich auch keine Kurbel. 
Kann mir Mal einer Sagen ob das Verschleißerscheinungen sind oder ob das normal ist. Hab da nie so extrem drauf geachtet.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wollebre (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Hallo Tobi,
dieses Spiel ist normal bei alle Rollen mit Worm Shaft. Aufgrund der Technik kann sich dabei auch nicht die Kurbel drehen. Normal ist Spiel bis ca. 1,5mm. Wenn extrem läßt sich das mit feine Passscheiben korrigieren.  
Brauchst dir also keine Gedanken machen.

Anders sieht es mit vertikalem Spiel aus. Damit meine ich wenn die Bremse angezogen ist und die Spule ruckartig vor und zurück gedreht wird. Solche Drehbewegung erfolgt beim Anschlag und beim Drill. Wenn hier großes Spiel festgestellt wird ist das Getriebe werksseitig schlecht justiert. Dieses läßt sich meist nicht oder nur schwer korrigieren. Einige Hersteller sind daher dazu übergegangen den Slide gegen Verwindung auf einer oder zwei Führungsstangen zu führen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat die Red Arc eine Führungsstange und sollte nur minimales Spiel haben.


----------



## Tobi1900 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Danke für deine Antwort wollebre, das freut mich doch zu hören... Dann mal rauf mit dem Geflecht


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Habe noch 10 Rollen der Größe 10400 im Keller die nach einer längeren Pause alle gewartet werden müssen.

 Welches Fett verwendest Du/Ihr für die Rollen? Hier im Forum wurde schon ausführlichst über das optimale Fett im Zusammenhang mit dem Wormshaft diskutiert. Für die Lager und das Schnurlaufröllchen nehme ich immer das Öl von Shimano welches manchmal bei den Rollen dabei ist.

 Marco


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Um z.B.eine rote Arc ans Laufverhalten ihrer Excenterbrüder zu bekommen,bedarf es schon etwas Schmiertalent[emoji6]




 Wie würde denn eine ordentliche Schmierung bei einer RedArc aussehen?


----------



## domminni (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*



Tschensen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> trotz dem Alter der Beiträge ist dies immer noch ein sehr brauchbares Thema. Ich war froh über die schöne Anleitung.
> Vielen Dank hierfür!
> ...




Viiiielen (späten #h) Dank auch von mir an Nordlichtangler, fogman und Tschensen! Hatte mit der RedArc (vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft) nach nur 3-4 Süßwasser-Einsätzen gleich mehrere Probleme, jetzt ist aber alles gut... 
Nicht zuletzt durch Tschensens präzise Formulierungen + Bild (Z-Drahtfeder UNTERHALB des dicken Umklap-Mechanismus positionieren) hab ich nun auch wieder Federwiderstand beim Umklappen des Bügels. Allerdings hab ich die die silberne Plastikabdeckung nicht ganz heruntergekriegt und daher sicher 30 Min länger gefummelt...

ThanX
Dominik


----------



## Peacemaker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Warum sehe ich die Bilder nicht?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Die Seite auf der fogman die Bilder abgelegt hatte, gibt es nicht mehr - somit sind auch die Bilder weg :c

Ich habe noch kleine Vorschaubilder der eigentlichen Bilder gefunden, wirklich nix tolles, aber es sollte reichen um die Anleitung zu verstehen.  

Diese habe ich nun vorne wieder eingebaut. Ich hoffe ich habe die Reihenfolge nicht durcheinandergebracht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Ich hab's gerade durchgeschaut, passt so in Folge und Text zusammen! #6

Ab Bild 6, Bild 9 usw. fehlt nun natürlich die Auflösung zur Erkennung der Details, die Scheibchen vornehmlich.

Das kann man (ich) was im Detail nochmal nachbessern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Zuallererst ist der wichtige Hinweis:
Besser ein Tablett mit Rand zu verwenden, das kann man notfalls sogar <5€ in einem Sonderpostenmarkt erwerben, egal ob mit Blümchen drauf oder so :q Eine Saugfähige Unterlage, gerne Küchenpapiertücher ala ZEWA, ist meist angenehm mattweiß (Auge,Kontrast u. Kamera) und muss sowieso zum sofortigen Aufsaugen von Öllachen darunter.

Wichtig ist dass man genug Platz, genug Zusatzgefäße oder z.B. Twist-Off Konservenglasdeckel aus Blech+Folie nimmt, die die schmierigen Teile in alt-dreckig und neu-sauber besser zwischenlagern als die Pappe, wo gerne was runterrollt, vor allem wenn man dagegen stößt.


----------



## Peacemaker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: RedArc Wartung in Bildern*

Sehr nett,danke schön...
Ist eine gute Sonntagsbeschäftigung

Gruss und Petri


----------



## herrfrick (16. Februar 2019)

Hallo Schrauber,

nach dem Neustart vom AB sind die Bilder auf der ersten Seite bei mir wieder weg.

Hat da Jemand ne Lösung?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2019)

Bei mir leider auch.


----------



## herrfrick (16. Februar 2019)

Hmmm

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand die gesamte Abhandlung.


----------



## alexpp (17. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich kommt man auch ohne Anleitung und Bilder klar.
An manchen Stellen am besten die Position der Teile aufschreiben und/oder Bilder machen, betrifft besonders U-Scheiben.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Februar 2019)

habe nur zwei Bilder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2019)

Fein, dass du ein bischen aufgefüllt hast, Wolle!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2019)

Wir brauchen wohl mal wieder einen neuen Thread 
(or extern reliable data)

Und eine Anpassung der Historie bzw. fast schon Genealogie, zumal sich in den neueren und neuesten Modellen einiges geändert hat, die alten Gehäusebauformen Zauber+Applause werden sukzessive abgelöst.


----------



## heilaner (17. Februar 2019)

Moin, moin

Mir selbst war der Thread damals eine wunderbare Hilfe, gab er mir doch den Einstieg in die praktische Rollenwartung.
Heutzutage benötige ich ihn nicht mehr, daher ist mir das fehlen der Bilder auch nicht aufgefallen.
Ich denke aber, daß dieser umfangreiche Beitrag immer noch gesucht und gebraucht wird. Enthält er doch viel grundsätzliches zum Thema!

Also,
vielleicht kann ich dem Forum auf diese Weise etwas zurückgeben.
Ich hatte mir damals den gesamten "Workshop" von fogman ins Wordprogramm kopiert, inclusive der *71 *Bilder.
Hab' sie nun erst einmal allesamt in Reihenfolge und Originalgröße(JPG-Dateien) in einen seperaten Ordner gepackt.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie stelle ich euch diese Bilder am besten zur Verfügung?


Gruß Heinz, die schreibfaule Forumleseratte


----------



## alexpp (17. Februar 2019)

Wenn Du Dir die Arbeit machen willst, den Text kopieren und die Bilder jeweils an den richtigen Stellen einfügen.
Achte darauf, wie viele Bilder maximal in einem Beitrag erlaubt sind, ich meine, da gibt es ne Beschränkung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2019)

Zum Thema Urheberrecht und öffentliches Medium:

So ganz prinzipiell muss er das mit fogman abklären, Email-Bestätigung etc. reicht.


----------



## Wollebre (19. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zum Thema Urheberrecht und öffentliches Medium:
> 
> So ganz prinzipiell muss er das mit fogman abklären, Email-Bestätigung etc. reicht.




Mit der Einstellung könnte der Autor auf das Urheberrecht verzichten.
Beispiel s. Anlage
Wieviele  MB dürfen PDF groß sein? Dann könnte man das gleich bei der Größe der Bilder berücksichtigen.


----------



## dodydod (9. April 2019)

Gibt es noch jemanden, der über diese Bilder verfügt?


----------



## bennson (8. August 2020)

Hat jemand noch die Bilder? Würde mich freuen


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2020)

bennson schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch die Bilder? Würde mich freuen


Hier sind Bilder von der Ryobi Zauber, die zur Red Arc praktisch baugleich ist.


----------



## bennson (9. August 2020)

Cool - danke!


----------



## Bilch (9. Oktober 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> ich kaufe nur Rollen für die man Ersatzteile bekommt. Alles andere steht aussen vor!!
> Dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.....
> 
> Alternativ mal bei Askari umschauen. Die haben viele Rollen die trotz günstiger Preise nicht übel sind und geben 5 Jahre Garantie.
> ...



Will den anderen Thread nicht mit offtopic Themem müllen, deshalb Frage ich Dich lieber hier.
Habe nämlich auch eine alte 10300 Red Arc bekommen (mehr von der Rolle werde ich hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen schreiben können), mit der der Vorbesitzer ca. 10 Jahre intensiv gefischt hat und die ich vor ein paar Tagen gewartet habe.
Die Spule hat ziemlich viel Spiel in Richtung Längsachse (wie auf diesem Video) - kommt das bei der Red Arc häufiger vor?


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2021)

Deutet auf einen Verschleiß der Führungsnuten des Wormshaftes und / oder Verschleiß des  Oszillators hin. Liegt am intensiven Fischen und schlechter Schmierung.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Oktober 2021)

für eine klare Aussage müßte man zum Vergleich eine neu- oder wenig gefischte Rolle haben.
Auch viele teure Shimano Rollen haben ein mehr oder weniger starkes Spiel. 
Mit dünne Distanzscheiben kann man das etwas reduzieren. Nur für die Leichtgängigkeit des Worm Shaftes muss ein gewisses Spiel sein.
So lange die Schnur ordentlich aufgespult wird, würde ich mir darüber keinen "Kopp" machen.
Bei alle Stationär- wie BC/Multirollen mit Worm Shaft, sollte der Pawl auf Abnuzung kontrolliert werden. Sauberes Eingreifen in die Schnecke des Worm Shaftes
ist sonst nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Spule hat ziemlich viel Spiel in Richtung Längsachse (wie auf diesem Video) - kommt das bei der Red Arc häufiger vor?


Mehr als bei anderen Excenter-Rollen ist das ab Werk schon, stört aber nicht wirklich. Laut Video noch im gängigen Bereich.
Guck mal hier RedArc V2 bei 06:13 



Wie Wollebre schreibt, aber den nutenreitenden "Finger" kontrollieren.
Du schiebst gegen und über die Schrägen des unteren Wormshaftes, das entwickelt viel Kraft und spannt die Übertragungsmimik in beide Richtungen, zumal wenn offen die Abstützung durch den Deckel fehlt.
Taugt halt wie alle Wormshaftler nicht zum Kurbeln unter starker Last - wie bei den alten DAM Schnecken eben auch.


----------



## Bilch (3. November 2021)

Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, bin ich vor einiger Zeit in den Besitz von einer 10300er Red Arc gekommen. Ich habe die Rolle von einem Angler bekommen und zwar weil er beim Warten ein Paar Nadeln vom Nadellager verloren hat.

Die originalen Nadeln messen 2,48 x 5,18 mm; solche konnte ich in Europa nirgendwo finden und musste also in der Bucht welche aus Chinesien bestellen. Die Dimensionen sind als 2,5x5 mm angegeben, tatsächlich messen sie aber 2,48x4,71 mm. Sie haben also denselben Durchmesser, sind aber etwas kürzer. Aber Hauptsache ist, die Rücklaufsperre (RLS) funktioniert 







Von der Red Arc wurde hier im Board schon sehr viel geschrieben, meistens nur gutes. Aber zuerst etwas Geschichte ... In Japan gibt es die Firma Ryobi Ltd., die ein paar Jahrzehnte lang einige der besten Rollen produzierte. Ryobi hat ihre Angelabteilung jedoch im Jahr 2000 an Johshuya Co. Ltd. verkauft, diese aber in 2008 wieder an die Chinesen. Was hat das aber das mit der Red Arc zu tun? Im Jahr 2000 haben die Japaner ihre letzte Rolle auf den Markt gebracht, eine Rolle, die sie Zauber genannt haben. Die Rolle hatte das von Ryobi entwickelte RFO (Rotary flat oscilation), war sehr gut gebaut aber auch sehr teuer - habe eine paar Links gefunden, wo man diese Rolle sehen kann (Beispiel 1, Beispiel 2).

Als die Chinesen 2008 das Ryobi Label gekauft haben, kamen so in ihren Besitz auch renommierte Rollennamen wie Zauber, Applause, Ecusima usw. Auf der Basis der früheren Ryobi Rollen haben sie dann eine super Rolle entwickelt, die komplett (Körper, Rotor, Bügelarme …) aus Alu war, einen Wormshaftverelger (ähnlich wie bei den Shimano Rollen) hatte und auch sonst extrem gut und aus hochwertigen Materialien gebaut war - und sie nannten sie Ryobi Zauber. Diese Rolle, angeblich von einer legendären Firma, mit einem bekannten Namen, die nur halb so viel kostete wie vergleichliche Rollen von Shimano usw. war ein absoluter Verkaufserfolg. Andre Firmen haben gesehen, wie gut die Ryobi Zauber sich verkauft und haben bei dieser chinesischen Firma auch Rollen bestellt, die sie dann unter ihren eigenen Namen verkauft haben. So sind noch unzählige Klone von der Zauber auf den Markt gekommen: Trubertini Zauber, Spro Blue Arc, Penn Affinity, Grauvell Excel ZF, WFT Alubraid, Trabucco Xenos XWS … und Spro Red Arc, die offensichtlich (zumindest in diesem Raum) die bekannteste ist.

Die Red Arc hat so wie alle bessere (i.e. teurere) Shimano Rollen einen Wormshaftverleger, wodurch die Spulenoszillation langsamer ist und die Rolle so ein schöneres Wickelbild hat. Ist aber noch längst keine Kopie von Shimano. Bei Shimano Rollen wird der Wormshaft über das Ritzel angetrieben - zwischen Ritzel und Wormshaft sind zwei Zahnräder (die sind entweder aus Metall oder aus Plastik, je nachdem in welchem Preissegment sich die Rolle befindet). Bei Red Arc/Zauber ist das Ritzel aber nur mit dem Tellerrad gekoppelt und so entlastet; der Wormshaft wird über die Kurbelacshe angetreiben - auf der Kurbelachse ist so ein zusätzliches Zahnrad, dass über ein weiteres kleines Messingritzel und zwei Metallzahnräder für das drehen des Wormshafts sorgt. Ein weiterer Untershied ist, dass bei Shimano Rollen der Oszillationsnocken auf zwei Stahlachsen läuft und so stabilisiert ist, hier wird der Nocken aber nur durch das Gehäuse stabilisiert.

Weil es die Bilder vom TE nicht mehr gibt, hier ein paar neue.

Spule und Bremsscheiben



Rotor und Bügel



Schnurlaufröllchen



Kurbel



Gehäuse



Nadellager/RLS und Kurbelachse/Ritzel



Getriebe



Ich habe festgestellt, dass man bei dieser Rolle kein zu zähes Fett benutzen darf. Habe nämlich zuerst das blaue Fett von Penn verwendet, die Rolle ließ siech aber so schwer kurbeln, dass ich die Rolle wieder zerlegt, entfettet und dann mit dem Fett von Abu Garcia gefettet habe. Jetzt dreht sie sich butterweich.



Das zusammenbauen des Getriebes









Obwohl schon alt, aber immer noch eine sehr schöne Rolle


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2021)

wenn ich mich schwach entsinne  - war die Redarc zumindest am Anfang eine Wundertüte, man konnte Glück haben_ hatte man kein Glück, kam meist Pech dazu;-))
In der Tiefe dieses Boards schlummern dazu echte Höhepunkte der Diskussionsfreude und argumentative Werke ohne Gleichen.
An dem Ding sind Ehen zerbrochen , Kriege wurden geführt:::....;-)))

Der historische Exkurs ist Spitze! Danke dafür


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, bin ich vor einiger Zeit in den Besitz von einer 10300er Red Arc gekommen. Ich habe die Rolle von einem Angler bekommen und zwar weil er beim Warten ein Paar Nadeln vom Nadellager verloren hat.
> 
> Die originalen Nadeln messen 2,48 x 5,18 mm; solche konnte ich in Europa nirgendwo finden und musste also in der Bucht welche aus Chinesien bestellen. Die Dimensionen sind als 2,5x5 mm angegeben, tatsächlich messen sie aber 2,48x4,71 mm. Sie haben also denselben Durchmesser, sind aber etwas kürzer. Aber Hauptsache ist, die Rücklaufsperre (RLS) funktioniert
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die zauberhafte tolle Zauber/RedArc Hintergrundstory. Jetzt versteh ich den ganzen Zauber Hintergrund um diese Rollen besser.
Solche tacklehistorischen Erläuterungen genieße ich immer sehr. Für die Kenner unter Euch sind das vmtl. Alte Hüte, aber ich finde das faszinierend. Hut ab, lieber Bilch
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (4. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zauberhafte tolle Zauber/RedArc Hintergrundstory. Jetzt versteh ich den ganzen Zauber Hintergrund um diese Rollen besser.
> Solche tacklehistorischen Erläuterungen genieße ich immer sehr. Für die Kenner unter Euch sind das vmtl. Alte Hüte, aber ich finde das faszinierend. Hut ab, lieber Bilch
> Hg
> Minimax


Danke, lieber Gemahl von Mrs. Minimax  Bin auch kein Kenner und jede neue Rolle öffnet mir ein neues Fenster in die faszinierende Welt von Angelgollen, so das ich - dank Internet -  mit jeder Rolle ein weiteres Stück Rollengeschichte entdecke - ein neu erworbenes Wissen, das ich mich obligiert fühle mit anderen Boardies zu teilen


----------



## Thomas. (5. November 2021)

Hut ab Bilch, aufrichtige Bewunderung, ich weiß ja das du das mit dem auseinandernehmen von Rollen im vergleich zu manch anderen hier noch nicht all zu lange machst, und dir auch schon Freiläufer zur Brustgenomen hast.
 weiter so immer wider schön sowas wie das hier zu Lesen auch wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Innenleben einer Rolle habe, diesbezügliche bin ich die Autofahrende Frau, sieht gut aus, ist zuverlässig und steht der richtige Name drauf (nein nicht Ryobi ), wie es innen aussieht egal.
wenn ich eine Rolle auseinander nehmen würde ist das so als würde man einen Affen ein Handgranate geben, du weist nicht was passiert 

habe dich jetzt im Hinterkopf abgespeichert, solle ich mal Probleme mit einer Rolle haben gehörst du ab sofort zu denen Bimmelrudi Hecht100+ denen ich nee Rolle anvertrauen würde.
Ich hatte ja auch Nordlichtangler auf dem Schirm, aber bei dem habe ich Angst das ich die Rolle erleichtert und mit Wartungslöcher wider bekommen würde  



zur RedArc, ich gebe zu ich war auch schon in Versuchung mir so ein Ding zuzulegen, die hat was von Porno, vergleichbar mit der alten Daiwa GS Gold Serie, entweder man mag sie oder nicht, Optisch Geschmacksache Technisch Top.
ich überlege immer noch 



Bilch schrieb:


> Obwohl schon alt, aber immer noch eine sehr schöne Rolle


----------



## Bilch (5. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch Nordlichtangler auf dem Schirm, aber bei dem habe ich Angst das ich die Rolle erleichtert und mit Wartungslöcher wider bekommen würde


und neulackiert in schwarz


----------



## heilaner (18. November 2021)

Meine Güte, war ich lange weg!
Selbst Anfragen haben mich nicht erreicht.

Ich möchte das Thema von TE "fogman" noch einmal in Angriff nehmen und mein Ansinnen zu Ende bringen, denn im Thread wird ja immer noch gelesen und geschrieben. 
Da hatte fogman schon einen guten Riecher.


Und versuche mich nun mit dem ersten Abschnitt.

fogman schrieb:          
Da schon des öfteren die Frage nach einer bebilderten Anleitung aufkam zeige ich Euch mal wie ich es gemacht habe.
Hierbei sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Wenn Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt dann immer heraus damit,
ich baue sie dann in die Anleitung ein.
Zuerst mal benötigen wir einen sauberen Arbeitsplatz. Ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und
bin im Garten gelandet. Im Winter bietet sich die Küche oder, bei unwilligen Ehefrauen, eine möglichst staubfreie Werkstatt an.
Folgende Materialien habe ich benutzt:
-einen kleinen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher
-einen 10er Maulschlüssel
-Wattestäbchen
-eine alte Zahnbürste
-WD40 zum reinigen
-harzfreies Nähmaschinen / Feinmechanikeröl
-handelsübliches Lagerfett
-einen alten Lappen
-Wellpappe als Unterlage

Bitte beachtet das ich die Anleitung wirklich narrensicher gestalten möchte. Sie ist also sehr ausführlich und behandelt jeden möglichen und unmöglichen Arbeitsschritt.





Legt die Rolle vor Euch auf den Tisch.





Schraubt die Bremskappe ganz ab.





Zieht die Spule von der Achse.





Schraubt die Rändelschraube der Kurbel ganz heraus.





Zieht die Kurbel aus ihrer Führung und legt alles in der Reihenfolge ab, wie ihr es abgebaut habt. Das wird generell so gemacht, damit es kein Durcheinander gibt.





Zieht die Anlaufscheibe, das Zahnrad und die Unterlegscheibe von der Achse.





Öffnet die Sicherheitsschraube an der Mutter.





Öffnet die Mutter mit dem Maulschlüssel.





Wieder alles schön der Reihe nach ablegen.





So sieht die Rolle dann aus.





Zieht den Rotor nach vorne ab. Mit Gefüüühl.





Öffnet die Schraube der Abdeckkappe und zieht diese herunter.





Darunter kommt ein kleines Lagerschild zum Vorschein.





	

		
			
		

		
	
                          Öffnet nun die drei Gehäuseschrauben.





Diesen Schritt könnt Ihr auch auslassen. Ich wusste es nicht besser und habe das Plastikteil auch abgeschraubt.





Es dient dazu den Bügel beim andrehen der Spule umzuklappen.





Hebt den Gehäusedeckel ab. Achtet hierbei unbedingt auf die Anlaufscheiben, diese bleiben gern am Lager kleben und fallen dann ins Nirwana.





Nehmt das große Zahnrad heraus und gleich im Anschluss die grün markierte Bügelfeder, bevor sie Euch mit großem Hallo um die Ohren fliegt.





So sieht sie aus.





Das kleine Zahnrad liegt nun frei im Gehäuse. Ihr könnt es mit dem Schraubendreher herausbugsieren oder das Gehäuse einfach umdrehen, damit es herausfällt. Anschließend dreht ihr die Schraube vorn am Rücklaufhebel ab.


20 Bilder pro Abschnitt, es ist so geblieben.
Gleich gibt's mehr.


----------



## heilaner (18. November 2021)

Weiter geht´s...





	

		
			
		

		
	
                               Ich habe das Widerlager gleich wieder auf den Hebel geschraubt, damit die wirklich winzige Schraube nicht verloren geht.





Den Klumpatsch immer schön der Reihe nach ablegen.





Nun löst Ihr die Schraube des Mitnehmers am Wormshaft.





Dann könnt Ihr die Achse nach vorne herausziehen.





Öffnet die drei Schrauben am Lagerschild.





Wenn das Lagerschild ab ist, könnt Ihr das Hohlrohr mitsamt Lager und Distanzhülse nach vorne herausziehen.





Den Lagersitz könnt ihr durch vorsichtiges, wechselseitiges hebeln entfernen. Bitte nicht verkanten.





Nun entnehmt Ihr die Rücklaufsperre samt Nadellager. Aber lasst es noch zusammengebaut, sonst fallen alle Lagernadeln heraus und kullern lustig umher.





Öffnet jetzt die Schraube an dem innenliegenden Plastikteil.





Entnehmt das Plastikteil nach oben und zieht die Achse samt Zahnrad heraus. Das zweite Zahnrad liegt dann locker im Gehäuse und kann mit dem Schraubenzieher oder durch umdrehen des Gehäuses entfernt werden.





Wieder mal ein Blick auf unsere Melange aus Teilen.





Öffnet nun die Schraube am hinteren Lagerschild.





Achtet beim abnehmen auf die grün markierte Anlaufscheibe.





Den Wormshaft könnt ihr nun nach hinten herausziehen. Entnehmt dabei auch gleich das Zahnrad.





Alles kaputt! Kippenpause.





Gegen vorlaute Zwei- oder Vierbeiner hilft hier solange eine Wäschewanne, die alle Teile abschirmt.





Nun zerlegt Ihr das Nadellager, am besten in einem Glas. Dort könnt ihr mit WD40 die Lagernadeln auch gleich reinigen. Achtet auf die Feder am Lagerkäfig, diese ist sehr empfindlich.





Nun geht´s ans zusammenbauen.

Am besten reinigt Ihr immer nur das Teil, welches Ihr als nächstes einbauen werdet. So kommt nichts durcheinander.
Legt das Zahnrad mit der Einbuchtung in Richtung Wormshaft ins Gehäuse. Schiebt den Wormshaft mitsamt Lager in die Öffnung. Etwas fummeln. Passt.
Nun den Wormshaft und das Zahnrad einfetten, dabei vor allem auch die Nuten fetten.
Anlaufscheibe und Lagerschild aufsetzen, Schraube festziehen.





Legt das kleine Zahnrad an das größere. Durch das Fett klebt das kleine Zahnrad fest.





Fettet die Achse mit dem festen Zahnrad.
Schiebt die Achse durch das Loch und ins lose Zahnrad. Auch hier ist etwas fummeln und drehen angesagt.


Nur 20 Bilder...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2021)

Super Sache heilaner


----------



## heilaner (18. November 2021)

und weiter.....





Plastikteil aufsetzen und festziehen. Vorsicht: Nach fest kommt ab!





Nun setzt ihr das Nadellager wieder ein, möglichst ohne dass es Euch auseinanderfällt. Es dauert ein bisschen bis der Arretierstift in sein Loch flutscht.





Hier aus einer anderen Perspektive.





Den Rücklauf fettet Ihr nicht, das wäre zu zäh. Stattdessen benutzt Ihr hierfür etwas Nähmaschinenöl.





Nun setzt ihr den Lagersitz ein.





Danach schiebt ihr das Hohlrohr mit Distanzstück und Lager hinein.





Das Zahnrad wieder gut fetten.





Nun kommt das Lagerschild wieder an seinen Platz.





Der Schlitten für den Wormshaft bekommt auch noch etwas fett ab...





...bevor er wieder zusammengesetzt wird.





Beim aufsetzen des Schlittens muss das Gegenstück in den Nuten liegen. Durch drehen am vorderen Zahnrad könnt Ihr das überprüfen. Dabei müsst Ihr den Schlitten auf den Wormshaft drücken. Wenn sich der Schlitten beim drehen ruckfrei auf dem Wormshaft bewegt ist alles in Butter.





Nun schiebt Ihr die Achse von vorne ins Gehäuse und fixiert sie wieder am Schlitten.





Der Rücklaufhebel sollte vorm einsetzen gefettet werden.





An die Stelle des Widerlagers kann auch (wenig) Fett.





Rücklaufhebel einsetzen und festschrauben.





Das innenliegende Zahnrad vor dem einsetzen fetten.





Mittels Schlangenfinger oder Schraubendreher das Zahnrad aufs Lager legen.





Das große Zahnrad einfetten. An die Anlaufscheiben denken!





Die Bügelfeder einsetzen. Am Kontaktpunkt zum Rücklaufhebel sollte Fett sein.





Zahnrad einsetzen. Es muss in die Nuten des kleinen Zahnrades rutschen.


Und wieder 20!


----------



## Jason (18. November 2021)

heilaner schrieb:


> Weiter geht´s...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390219
> 
> ...


Respekt für diese Mühe die du aufgebracht hast. So eine detaillierte bebilderte Wartung habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## heilaner (18. November 2021)

Endspurt!!!





Deckel druff!





Plastikteil festschrauben (falls Ihr es entfernt habt).





Abdeckkappe festschrauben.





Das ist der Auslösehebel für den Umklappmechanismus. Achtet darauf das hier etwas Fett vorhanden ist.





Die Lauffläche des Plastikteils könnt Ihr auch noch dünn fetten.





Rotor aufsetzen und festziehen. Hierbei solltet Ihr etwas Gefühl walten lassen.





Unterlegscheibe, Zahnrad und Anlaufscheibe auf die Achse schieben.





Fast komplett!





Etwas Öl auf der Ratsche kann nicht schaden. Hier ist es schon zuviel, mit einem Wattestäbhcen kann man den Überschuss aber gut aufnehmen.





Das Schnurlaufröllchen bekommt auch einen Tropfen Öl ab.





Fertig! Alles testen und genießen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nun bin ich es wieder. 
Seine Schlussworte lasse ich in diesem Post weg.
Tolle Arbeit, die sich fogman damals gemacht hat. Vielleicht schaut er ja noch mal hier rein. 
Von mir gab es damals schon ein Daumen hoch.

Und in der anstehenden Winterzeit, kann der ein oder andere dieses Werk nun wieder zur Hilfestellung nutzen. Thanks fogman!


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. November 2021)

die red arc ist schon toll - hab einige davon ...


----------



## Bilch (18. November 2021)

Tolle Leistung heilaner


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2021)

heilaner schrieb:


> Endspurt!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390271
> 
> ...


Tolle Restaurationsarbeit im doppelten Sinne, vielen Dank für deine Mühe- super gemacht


----------



## magut (19. November 2021)

ganz herzlichen Dank für diese sehr ausführliche Anleitung - super gemacht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpi87 (17. März 2022)

Halli Hallo, 
wirklich eine tolle Anleitung. 
Da sich hier offensichtlich einige Kenner herumtreiben, hoffe ich endlich jemanden zu finden der mir helfen kann.
Ich besitze eine RedArc 10400. Seit einiger Zeit tritt aber folgendes Problem auf:
Die Rücklaufsperre gibt den Geist auf. Einfach so. 
Ich habe die Rolle inzwischen mehrfach zerlegt. Immer mit dem gleichen Erfolg. Rücklaufsperre läuft. 
Nach einigen würfen ist die Sperre dann wieder raus und das obwohl sie laut Hebel drin sein sollte. Auch mehrfaches betätigen des Hebels ändert an der Sache dann nichts mehr. Teilweise reicht es aber das Gehäuse einmal zu öffnen und wieder zu verschrauben, dann geht es wieder für ein paar Würfe bis Stunden. Und schlagartig ist der Fehler wieder da. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären und bin da mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, meldet euch gern.
Danke! 

Gruß Rumpi


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2022)

Verschleiß, falsches Oel/Fett, festklebene Walzen, fehlende Scheibe?? 
Beim Zerlegen, was machst du mit dem Walzenlager? Womit gereinigt, womit geschmiert, wie viel geschmiert.


----------



## Rumpi87 (17. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Verschleiß, falsches Oel/Fett, festklebene Walzen, fehlende Scheibe??
> Beim Zerlegen, was machst du mit dem Walzenlager? Womit gereinigt, womit geschmiert, wie viel geschmiert.


Hallo Hecht,
Danke für deine Antwort.
Bei der Rolle war eine Tube Fett von Spro dabei. Also falsches fett würde ich erstmal ausschließen wollen.
Beim letzten "Check" war da eigtl alles leichtgängig.
Das Walzenlager habe ich bislang in Ruhe gelassen. Also nur beiseite gelegt und wieder eingebaut. Das sollte vollzählig sein, falls du darauf hinaus wolltest.
Gereinigt hab ich immer mit nem Tuch und ggf. mit ganz wenig WD40. 
Geschmiert habe ich, wie oben schon erwähnt mit dem Fett von Spro. Damit habe ich alle Teile die vorher gefettet waren auch wieder gefettet. Dabei habe ich einfach eine dünne Schicht aufgetragen. Also in Fett ertränkt habe ich die Rolle nicht...

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2022)

Die Rücklaufsperre (RLS) ist doch nur das Walzenlager. Wenn du das immer nur zur Seite packst und danach wieder so einbaust, verändern sich doch nichts. Mal vorsichtig mit Petroleum oder Bremsenreiniger säubern, dann mit dünnem Oel schmieren, am besten Oel auf ein fusselfreies Tuch geben und die Walzen darüber rollen, wenn du es total zerlegt hast. Weniger ist hier manchmal mehr.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2022)

Eine Rücklaufsperre wird nur geölt und keinesfalls gefettet, dies führt dann nämlich zu Fehlfunktion.
Das Fett "betoniert" die Walzen ein, so können sie sich nicht mehr bewegen.
Mach das Walzenlager sauber, z.B. mit Waschbenzin und dann nur mit Öl versorgen.

Jürgen


----------



## Rumpi87 (17. März 2022)

Danke für eure antworten.
Ich werde die Rolle heute Abend nichmla komplett zerlegen und eure Tipps beachten. Mal schauen ob sie dann wieder richtig will.


----------



## herrfrick (9. April 2022)

Hallo,

passt nicht ganz zum Thema ergänzt aber.

habe mir im Dez 21 u im Februar 22 je eine Ryobi Zauber 4000 gekauft, baugleich mit der alten Red Arc.
Schön vom äußeren waren Unterschiede zu erkennen, verschieden Kurbeln und bei Einer am Rotor nur noch ein Loch für die Sicherungsschraube welche die M10 Mutter sichert.

Bei der Erstwartung merkte ich auch, dass bei Einer die Gehäuseschrauben und die Schraube am Schnurlaufröllchen mit Loctite gesichert waren, bei der Anderen nicht.

Wie haltet Ihr das?

Loctite nutzen oder nicht?

Auch fehlen komplett die dünnen Distanzscheiben welche bei älteren Ryobis und Arcs noch zwischen verbaut sind. Wie kann sich das Fehlen auswirken?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bilch (9. April 2022)

Das ist höchst interessant herrfrick! Loctite ist mMn unnötig, habe ich nie benutzt, trotzdem haben alle Schrauben immer gehalten.

Meine Zauber und RedArc sind absolut baugleich - bis auf die Kurbel - habe aber von beiden die ersten Modelle.





Die späteren Zauber Modelle hatten eine normale Alu-Klappkurbel (ähnlich wie die RedArc, aber mit anderem Kurbelknauf), dann kammen aber die Zauber GT, CR, pro ... auf den Markt und jetzt noch LT (alle mit Kunststoff-Rotor - aus NCRT, was laut Katalog eine Mischung von Grafit und Aluminium sein sollte). Die neuren Modelle haben auch eine Einschraub- statt eine Durchsteckkurbel

Kannst Du paar Bildern von Deinen Zaubern machen und vor allem von den Unterschieden zwischen den beiden, vom Loch im Rotor z.B.?
Welche Distanzschrauben meinst Du? Die hinten am Wormshaft?


----------



## herrfrick (9. April 2022)

Ich meine die dünnen Distanzscheiben die teilweise zwischen den Lagern und z.b dem Gehäuse sind. Also immer dort wo der drehende Lagerinnenring auf einem anderen Bauteil aufliegt welches sich nicht dreht oder anders dreht. Da waren früher immer hauchdünne durchsichtige Scheiben verbaut. Die fehlen bei den aktuellen Zaubers komplett, einfach eingespart.

Fotos reich ich nach, die Rollen sind schon wieder an den Ruten.


----------



## Bilch (9. April 2022)

herrfrick schrieb:


> Ich meine die dünnen Distanzscheiben die teilweise zwischen den Lagern und z.b dem Gehäuse sind. Also immer dort wo der drehende Lagerinnenring auf einem anderen Bauteil aufliegt welches sich nicht dreht oder anders dreht. Da waren früher immer hauchdünne durchsichtige Scheiben verbaut. Die fehlen bei den aktuellen Zaubers komplett, einfach eingespart.
> 
> Fotos reich ich nach, die Rollen sind schon wieder an den Ruten.


Meinst Du die Teile 71 und 81?





Hast Du vlt. die Explosionszeichnungen von den beiden Rollen?

Wenn die Kurbelachse kein Spiel in der Längsrichtung hat, dann ist das mMn völlig o.k. und man braucht keine Distanzscheiben, was meinst Du Hecht100+?


----------



## Wollebre (9. April 2022)

vielleicht helfen die


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn die Kurbelachse kein Spiel in der Längsrichtung hat, dann ist das mMn völlig o.k. und man braucht keine Distanzscheiben, was meinst Du @Hecht100+?


Jede Scheibe hat ihren Sinn, bei manchen ist das Fehlen schneller merkbar und bei anderen bemerkt man es nie.


----------



## herrfrick (10. April 2022)

Ja, auf Deiner Zeichnung die Teile 71 u 81.
Anbei die Exzeichnungen der Ryobi Zauber von 2010 und 2021/ 22.
Dort sind es die Teile 73 u 83. Die wurden aber komplett weggelassen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Scheiben was bringen, da sie Metall von Metall trennen.
Habe mal Bilder gemacht.
Ganz rechts die Zauber von 2010, dort ist aber ein Rotor der 5000 Applause drauf und ne andere Kurbel.
In der Mitte die 2021 gekaufte u links 2022.
Auf der 22 gekauften ist am Fuß nicht mehr das goldene Schild dran, dort steht nur noch "China", das kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so raus.
Bei den Rotorbildern bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher welcher Rotor nur das eine Loch hat, kann sein, daß ich die Rotoren bei der Wartung vertauscht habe.

Mal sehen wie sie nach der Wartung laufen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bilch (11. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder, herrfrick  

Jetzt ist mir so manches klar. Die neuen haben den Kunststoff Rotor, dass bei allen neueren Ryobi Rollen fast identisch ist und die Deckeln bzw. Bügel sind auch anders befästigt. Obwohl mir die alten Alu Rotoren viel lieber sind, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass die quadratische Mutter und der Seegerring bei den alten Modellen wirklich sehr unpraktisch sind.

P.S. Wenn man den goldenen Aufkleber runter nimmt, steht da immer China drauf


----------



## herrfrick (11. April 2022)

Ja, der Seegerrin war bei De/ u Montage ziemlich wehleidig, fiel aber beim Angeln nicht auf.
Welche Vierkantmutter meinst Du?
Bei der alten Zauber u den Applauses waren immer 10ner Sechskantmuttern die den Rotor hielten.

Aber was Anderes.
Die eine neue Zauber läuft nach dem Zusammenbau nicht mehr rund.
Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung gibt es ein Punkt wo es hakelt.
Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

Gebt bitte mal schnell Antwort, habe nur noch morgen, Dienstag, Zeit die Sache in Ordnung zu bringen, dann geht der Einsatz los.

Gute Nacht
Thomas


----------



## Bilch (11. April 2022)

herrfrick schrieb:


> Welche Vierkantmutter meinst Du?


Nr. 17 auf Deiner Explosionszeichnung von der alten Zauber



herrfrick schrieb:


> Die eine neue Zauber läuft nach dem Zusammenbau nicht mehr rund.
> Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung gibt es ein Punkt wo es hakelt.
> Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?


Ist es wirklich bei *jeder *Kurbelumdrehung? Und immer am selben Punkt? Ist es vlt. die mit den fehlenden Distanzscheiben?


----------



## herrfrick (11. April 2022)

Die 17 hab ich jetzt gerade nicht auf dem Schirm, da hab ich lange nicht rumgeschraubt, weil es dort bisher keine Probleme gab.

Es hakt bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung an der selben Stelle. Die Rolle ist ja neu, vor meinem Eingriff lief sie rund, auch ohne die Distanzscheiben.
Mit dem Spulenhub hat es nichts u tun, es ist die Kurbelumdrehung.

Die andere war ja auch neu, jammerte aber nach einem Tag Mefoangeln jämmerlich nach Pflege, darum hab ich bei Beiden mal die Kugellager geprüft, geölt und den Rest durchgefettet.


----------



## herrfrick (12. April 2022)

So habe nach mehreren De/ u Montage das hakeln weg bekommen.
Worans genau lag weiß ich auch nicht.
Hatte das Gefühl, immer wenn die Achsaufnahme den Zahnkranz vom Tellerrad passiert kams zum Hakeln, obwohl sich da nix berührt hat, zumindest konnte man nix erkennen.
Wahrscheinlich ne ungünstige Konstellation der verschiedenen Teile.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2022)

Diese Rollentype hat eine ganzzahlige Übersetzung 5:1 = 5,000:1 zwischen Großrad und Pinion (35:7 Zähne meine ich).
D.h. ein Hakel-Fehler in der Zahnpassung wird auch genau bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung wieder kommen.
Wo bei nicht ganzzahliger Übersetzung dieser genau in dem Verhältnis wandert oder zeitweise verschwindet,
bei  z.B. 5,285:1 (=5,3:1 = 37/7) wändert es jede Umdrehung um 2 Zähne oder fast 10 Winkelgrade weiter, nur alle 37 Umdrehungen trifft sich das schlecht passende Zahnpaar wieder.

Bei ganzzahliger Übersetzung hilft das zufällige Zusammensetzen dauerhaft,
man sollte sich die eingelaufenen Positionen möglichst markieren.


----------



## herrfrick (12. April 2022)

Ok. in Zukunft werde ich es kennzeichnen.
Jetzt wird erstmal wieder der Horizont angeworfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. April 2022)

herrfrick schrieb:


> Ok. in Zukunft werde ich es kennzeichnen.


Zum Kennzeichnen aber bitte keinen Körner nehmen, das können die Getrieberäder aus Zinkdruckguss nicht so gut ab. Entweder mit einem wasserfesten Stift oder mit einer scharfen Klinge so Kennzeichnen, das man es auch nach einer Säuberung noch wieder erkennen kann.


----------



## herrfrick (23. April 2022)

Was sollte gekennzeichnet werden?
Stellung Tellerrad zu Wormshaft und Achsaufnahme?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Die Stellung von ( Großrad/Hauptrad/Kurbelrad/MainGear ) zu ( Pinion/Ritzel/Rotorwelle ) ,
also die Zahnstellung bzw. Zahn-Lücke miteinander.
Ist erstens gar nicht so einfach mechanisch zu machen, wie 2 weiter oben schon beschrieben.
Und man sollte erstmal ordentlich durchprobieren mit der besten Zahnpaarstellung, wobei das bei einem 35er Großrad und 7er Pinion immerhin nur 7 Schritte bedarf, wegen der Wiederholung.

Also ich sehe die saubere+exakte+bleibende  Kennzeichnung am Pinion als am schwierigsten an, dazu besser ausbauen, einen Marker für irgendeinen Zahn  mit Dremel etc. auf den unbenutzen Teil zum Rotor setzen, man hat da prinzipiell wenig freien Platz. Dann wieder einbauen, das will man nicht dauernd wechseln.
Der Rotor muss drauf und ordentlich verschraubt werden, sonst läuft das Rotorlager eh nicht richtig!

Mit versetzten Großrad immer wieder (=7mal) probieren, ob eine Kombination nicht merklich besser läuft.
Auf dem Außenrand des Großrades die treffende Zahnmarkierung anzeichnen, entnehmen, und da kann man die Markierung zur Paarung gut dauerhaft verewigen, wo sich die beiden Zahnräder immer wieder dort treffen sollen.
Ein Problemchen ist schon, dass man einen Zahn und eine Rille paaren muss, und da auch exakt bei ist, sonst hat man prinzipiell einen halben Zahn Versatz und das wird wird leicht ein ganzer Zahn Versatz.

Das wäre sowas wie Vornahme einer händischen Optimierung und Justierung des Getriebelaufes.
Mit den mehr oder weniger vorhandenen kleinen Scheibchen (Shims) und deren Menge am Großrad kann man zeitgleich noch die Zahnhöhe des Großrades überprüfen und einstellen, das ist prinzipiell so einstellbar.
Sowas wird viel zu selten gemacht - kostet Zeit.
Mich auch 
Das erste Mal sollte man locker eine Stunde einplanen und sehr sorgsam arbeiten, später im Wiederholungsfall bei Rollendoubles  geht es viel schneller.

Klar, dass die Günstighersteller sowas nicht in der Manufaktur machen und zufällig oder nur einmal kurz probierend zusammen- bzw. umsetzen.


----------



## herrfrick (24. April 2022)

Danke erstmal. Habe es gelesen und nur zum Teil verstanden. Habe aber jetzt gerade nicht den Nerv dafür. Werde ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. April 2022)

Nachdem eine Rolle im Werk montiert wurde läuft sie sich meistens ein oder zwei oder auch mehrere Jahre ein. Bei der ersten Wartung wird dann oftmals alles auseinander genommen, neu geschmiert und wieder zusammen gesetzt. Und nach der Wartung stellt man fest, sie lief vorher besser oder sie hackt jetzt an einer oder mehreren Stellen. Das schwergängige liegt meistens an zu viel oder falschem Schmiermittel, das Haken an den nicht mehr wie vor dem zerlegen stehenden Zahnrädern des Getriebes. Deshalb vor dem auseinander bauen die Stellungen der ineinandergreifenden Zahnräder kennzeichnen und sie dann auch so wieder zusammensetzen.


----------



## herrfrick (24. April 2022)

O.k. also nur die Zahnräder und nicht das Ritzel welches für den Hub zuständig ist?


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. April 2022)

Jedes Zahnrad, auch das Ritzel für den Hub kann ( braucht nicht) eingelaufen sein. Das wäre am Sichersten.


----------



## herrfrick (26. April 2022)

Ok. Mal schauen wie ich das hin bekomme, Bilder werden helfen.


----------

